# 2014 Chenin Blanc



## blackspanish777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Started a Chenin Blanc from Alexander's Sun juice concentrate this past weekend. 

3 Cans of Concentrate
6 Gallons of water
875 g of sugar
3 tsp Acid Blend
3 tsp Yeast Nutrient
4 tsp Benonite
Red Star Cuvee Yeast

Starting SG after sugar: 1070

I checked the acid before adding the acid blend and it took 3 ccs to make the color change, I know it needed to increase, but I am not sure why LOL. But the cans said to add some acid blend anyway. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok so one two days into fermentation and the yeast is rolling. Very strong smell. (Smells totally different from the peach wine). Not really sulfury, but really strong. I keep my wine in our pantry. Wondering if the CO2 buildup in their is causing my doors frosted glass to come off??? 




Making wine in South Texas since March 2014


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok well the smell might be rotten eggs. Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok read on the forum to add yeast nutrient because the yeast is getting stressed. I added 3 tsp to 6 gallon batch because that is all I have tonight. Smell is better. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2014)

blackspanish777 said:


> So I came home late tonight and my pantry smells like rotten eggs, I had a moment of panic and search for a solution and came across a post on here that said to add yeast nutrient because the yeast may be stressed. I added 3 tsp (that is all I have) to a six gallon batch and it helped some. The SG at this point is 1020 (which itself is odd to me because I just started fermentation on Monday at 1070). Any other thoughts????



Other than the H2S smell, I don't understand what you think is problematic. That fermentation does seem a bit fast, but not crazy. Adding the yeast nutrient was the best course of action under the circumstances. Next time, make sure you add adequate nutrients ahead of time.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank u that makes me feel better. I take it I should be transferring to secondary once SG gets below 1 correct??


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, that is correct. I usually transfer at 1.005 or below.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 25, 2014)

Transferred today to secondary with a SG of 1.000. Added 950 g of sugar to get ABV to right point. 



Making wine in South Texas since March 2014


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 28, 2014)

So this weird white stuff showed up in my carboy over night... Should I top up even though I am barely finishing secondary fermentation???



Making wine in South Texas since March 2014


----------



## Hunt (Apr 28, 2014)

My girlfriend wants me to make this Chenin Blanc next and Im doing a little research on the Alexanders sun products and am finding the same items from different companies and way different prices. Found 46 oz cans for $15.57 each and something like $8 shipping. is that a good deal? Where do you get yours from?


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 29, 2014)

Midwest Supply. 


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014


----------



## blackspanish777 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bottling day today! Going to let it finish aging in bottles. Great taste already. Back sweetened with 2 lbs of sugar to bring SG to 1.01. Corked them with my brand new floor corker. Well worth the investment!!!


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------

